# Wanted-road bike, up tp £800 to spend!



## park1 (5 Aug 2013)

Looking for a road bike around 56cm to 58cm suitable for 6' rider.
I'm based in Plymouth so South West located would be best.
Carbon or aluminium frame, not too bothered.
What you got?
Cheers
Dan


----------



## swiftylee (6 Aug 2013)

i have a matt black cannondale caad 8 56cm 2013 model superb condition...

i am 6ft and live in bridgwater in somerset.

not for sell until end of month though (07950) 494366


----------



## park1 (6 Aug 2013)

Sent you a text swiftylee. Not in any rush so waiting until end of month would be no problem.
Cheers


----------



## Broughtonblue (6 Aug 2013)

how about this, posted in the found a bargain thread.

http://www.tritoncycles.co.uk/m14b252s6p11326/GIANT-TCR-Composite-3-2013

not an expert on these things but seems like a good deal


----------



## park1 (6 Aug 2013)

Definitely is a deal, thanks for the tip, it's on the maybe list.
Cheers
Dan


----------



## AndyRM (6 Aug 2013)

I assume you're after a complete bike and not just a frame?


----------



## park1 (6 Aug 2013)

I am but am not against the idea of a self build. What have you got?


----------



## AndyRM (7 Aug 2013)

I've a 58cm Bianchi Via Nirone frame gathering dust. Aluminium with integrated headset. Couple marks, but sound otherwise. £70 plus postage and it's yours.

Edited to add that I've got some bits and pieces to start a build with - hubs, brake calipers and chainset. May have other stuff but I'd need to have a hunt in the parts box. 

Drop me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## Uzair (15 Aug 2013)

I have a 2012 Allez which was just serviced and in fantastic condition. 54cm frame. Black.


----------



## park1 (15 Aug 2013)

Hi AndyRM 
Thanks for the offer but I think I'm going to go for a complete bike.

Hi uzair, 54 is too small for me thanks, 56-58 is my size

Still looking - ideally for something in the SW as I'd want to view before buying.
Cheers
Dan


----------



## lee1980sim (15 Aug 2013)

http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/mekk-poggio-15-road-bike-red-black-id74543.html

dont know about spec or anything but JE James seem to have lots of Road bikes on sale at the minute, they're a decent company and one of my LBSs


----------



## park1 (17 Aug 2013)

Bike bought now! Thanks


----------



## lee1980sim (17 Aug 2013)

park1 said:


> Bike bought now! Thanks


 
so what did you get?


----------



## park1 (18 Aug 2013)

Ended up with an avanti cadent. Not a well known company but a very nice bike.


----------



## DooDah (19 Aug 2013)

Was it this one?

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Avanti-Cadent-1-0-2013-Road-Bike_54236.htm

Nice looking bike


----------



## park1 (19 Aug 2013)

It is the 2.0, but the 2012 model so down to £1100 from £1600rrp. Picking it up tomorrow! After riding a single speed for the last 18 months I'm looking forward to a few gears!


----------

